# Anyone with pond fish



## Talk-Pets.com (Aug 22, 2008)

I have a pond with varios fish in there. Atm our goldfish are breeding like maniacs but it seems like our ghost Koi´s are eating the babies. 

I dont suppose theres anything to do about this? They get fed enough so that shouldnt be it. Or is it?


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

its a easy meal for them isn't it. so it could be they get peckish and think "oh look a baby fish, easy target" *munch munch munch*

sorry to hear about it though. i dont know what you could do to stop it unless you move the fish apart and that would be a problem on its own.


----------



## Talk-Pets.com (Aug 22, 2008)

I only got one pond so I cant seperate them  I suppose its just nature and I suppose that some will make it through. 

The gold fish produces what looks like hundres of babies but surely the Ghost Koi´s cant all eat those? Some must survive? 

If theres nothing to do I guess I´ll just have to wait til next spring to see how many actually made it. Just never thought that fish was so barbaric


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

yeah there are some fish that just eat other fish. some should make it, it's survival of the fittest kinda thing. sorry i can't be more help, our fish got eaten by a herrin and we haven't got anymore.

hopefully someone else will be better help


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Ive not got a pond but would a fishing net work? if you could catch them?


----------



## Talk-Pets.com (Aug 22, 2008)

How do you mean?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

put a fishing net in your pond and then catch the babies with a different net and put them the other one.
just an idea dont no if it would work


----------



## Talk-Pets.com (Aug 22, 2008)

Problem is, where to put them? I only have one pond.


----------



## chantys (Jul 26, 2008)

what shape is your pond? you may be able to put a divider in it if not dont worry goldfish have up to 2,000 babies at a time so its good in a way that they are getting eaten otherwise your pond will get very overcrowded if there isnt anywhere to put them although a lot of the young ones get killed by the weather


----------



## Talk-Pets.com (Aug 22, 2008)

Its a quite big pond at about hm.... 10x15 metres. And 3 metres deep. Its not that easy to divide really.

I think I´ll just have to wait and see how many fish I end up with next spring.


----------



## Sharr76 (Jul 28, 2008)

I have a pond with all types of fish in it and my goldfish do breed, what you need to put in the pond is some floating pond weed, the babies will stay in there and not many will be eaten by the Koi.

You will be suprised how many babies live as they are jet black and dont change colour for a year or so. I bet we counted at least 30 babies last year!

This is a pic of the type of stuff you need, you can buy it in any pond shop or garden centre.

It grows and spreads like mad, keep thinning it out before your fish breed, once they have done their stuff leave the weed alone until spring. We usually keep a 1/4 of our pond covered with the weed.

http://www.agric.wa.gov.au/ikmp/images/elodea.gif


----------



## Talk-Pets.com (Aug 22, 2008)

30? We´ve got hundres here 
And we were told they are born black but a lot of them has allready changed colour. They´re still tiny yet the orange and white has started to show in a lot of them.

When feeding time its actually an amazing sight. The entire pond just becomes alive. Theres fish everywhere now.

We do have pond weed in along with other plants aswell. As the pond is fairly new I suppose it´ll be a year or so before its properly spread out but allready some is covered by now.


----------

